# George Lucas to Retire, Fate of Galaxy Hangs in Balance



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Unfortunately my opinion of him will always be defined by what was so hilariously said at the end of Revenge of the Sith...

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

:bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A hobby movie from Lucas could be just what the world needs. Maybe he'll produce something that inspires the next generation of film artists.


----------

